# Wrong time of the year, but anybody use antique "Perfection" Kerosene Heater for shop heat ?



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I nearly bought a Perfection model #525 over the winter, but hesitated too long and lost it. I will need something this winter to knock the chill off the shop. I see other models as well.

Does anybody have one of these that you use for heat inside or out? I would really like to have your opinion of them. Please tell me about yours.

Thanks.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

David; somebody gave me a kerosene heater this last year and when I went to buy fuel for I found out why. I couldn't find kerosene anywhere but the big box hardware stores or the farm supply store. The cost was $8- $9 per gallon. The stations that used to sell it were just that, no longer sold it anymore. Couldn't get any. It turns out the refinery in San Antonio stop making it. I went to a fuel distributor and learned this. They told me that they were going to be getting some from Houston. In the spring! This was back in Oct. 2010 that I was looking for it. I don't think the price has gotten any better. Got me a sunflower head, doing propane now.


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a kero heater. They work great for holding the temp in the shop. We use it when it is to warm for the wood stove or if we need to heat a extra part of the shop. You can buy kero at most gasstations that sell desiel


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Everyone I know just burns #1 diesel in those heaters. Works fine.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Kerosene is $6 a gallon here. I find that on a good cold winter day I can burn 2 gallons. I feel that propane is more cost effective. And doesn't smell as bad. I am seriously considering a small wood heater.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use diesel in my kerosene heater. They tell me that the diesel is more refined than it was a couple of years ago. that is the reason it costs more than gasoline these days. This new diesel doesn't make your eyes burn like the old stuff did. I have used it and will continue since Kerosene is so costly.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I did not realize that K1 Kerosene was so high these days. I had considered the propane sunflower heads. I know they work and are quiet (as opposed to the loud propane heaters that sound like a jet engine).

The use of diesel in these old heaters is good to know. I guess that raises two concerns / questions: Is soot a problem ? and… What about the smell ?

The best time to buy many things is the "off" season. The heaters are going for less now that it is warm weather.

Thanks for all the info.

DG


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wrong time of year? It's winter here mate but no I don't use one of those. I have a woodstove in the garage but don't really use it and prefer just not to do too much this time of year. Kerosene is too expensive. Wood is good!


----------

